# Help



## Helenterry (Sep 20, 2013)

We already own a house in central portugal,but currently live and work in the UK..We cannot decide whether to leave work in the UK and live half our life in Portugal then come back to the UK to work for the other half.
We are not financially stable but could make ends meet.
Can anyone give advice,


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

This is asked a lot, under current EU Law *you cannot spend* 6 months in one country 6 months in another.

*The requirement is if you spend longer than 3 months in a EU country you must register your Residence in that country* you would lose your UK Residence rights free health care etc 

Your legal option is to limit your stay in Portugal to just under the 3 month limit at any one time, but you still run the risk that Portuguese Financas might consider you a Tax Resident, see link below

Mouton just asked a similar question
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...-living-portugal/212466-long-term-rental.html


----------



## Helenterry (Sep 20, 2013)

We have a fiscal number, and bank account, mortgage etc in Portugal. Do you know of any family/people who are interested in long term property rental as another option? 

There is no time limit, I just gave 6 months as an example to share our time between the UK and Portugal, as living in the UK is getting worse.

Thank you for responding and thanks for your advice


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

There are always members enquiring about long term lets, it's keeping an eye on the forum, just a couple of issues like UK as you have a mortgage you'd need to consult them about renting, also I'm afraid you should declare any earnings here to Financas, holiday lets might be an alternative if your property is suitable and in a good location, still reguire a licence and reporting to Financas but easier


----------



## Helenterry (Sep 20, 2013)

canoeman said:


> There are always members enquiring about long term lets, it's keeping an eye on the forum, just a couple of issues like UK as you have a mortgage you'd need to consult them about renting, also I'm afraid you should declare any earnings here to Financas, holiday lets might be an alternative if your property is suitable and in a good location, still reguire a licence and reporting to Financas but easier


OK THanks for your advice,we shall get out this rat race one day!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Afraid no one country likes to make it easy, each one wants their pound of flesh


----------

